# Best Vocal Performance



## Departure Song (Apr 21, 2009)

My choice would be Tristania's "The Modern End." Anyone who knows me knows that my favorite vocalist in the entire world is Vibeke Stene, and that song is her best vocal performance, in my opinion.

Post yours...


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 21, 2009)

Daniel Gildenlow on any song he sings on.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Apr 21, 2009)

Darroh Sudderth of Fair to Midland or Patrick Nissley of Innerpartysystem would be a close ties for my favourite vocalists. As for each one's best, Darroh in Dance of the Manatee and Patrick in This Town Your Grave.


----------



## Keltena (Apr 22, 2009)

I quite like Sharon den Adel's vocals on "Somewhere". Also love "Remember" - Emilie Autumn and "Samson" - Regina Spektor.


----------

